# Inlet Beach - week of Aug. 14



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

Got in from Nashville last night. Picked up a license and some frozen bait and hit the beach around 6:15 this morning. 

Surf looked fairly rough and water is brownish green. Got both rods all set up and made my first cast using frozen shrimp. Within about 45 seconds my line was basically parallel with the beach and covered in seaweed. Not sure if it's seaweed or June grass or what it's actual name is. All I know is it took about 10 minutes to get off my line. 

Noticed a bunch of bait fish jumping up and down the beach so I changed plans. 

Plan B. Light tackle rod with a spoon. Fished the area between beach and first sand bar. Managed to catch 5 ladyfish (seemed like one out of every three casts would at least get one on the line, a few threw the hook) but actually got tired of it because they practically swallow the hooks. And I, at least have not figured out an easy way to get a treble hook out of a ladyfish's throat. 

No pictures of the ladyfish because, well, they look like every other ladyfish. 

More to come throughout the week. Fingers crossed the seaweed moves out.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for report. I might go tommorow .


----------



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

Didn't even try the surf rods this morning because the seaweed is still there, maybe even worse than yesterday. Went straight to the spoon casting towards a gap in the sand bar which paid off. Caught around 7:15.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Where is inlet beach? No sign of seaweed over this way around Pensacola and Navarre. Worth the drive to keep from cussing all day.


----------



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

About halfway between Santa Rosa and Panama City Beach. And you might be right- I'll give it another day to clear out then if it doesn't might make a trip that way one morning.


----------



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

Finished the week on a better note than starting. Surf calmed down by about Wednesday and seaweed/grass mostly cleared out. 

Thursday night I ran into a guy I knew from Nashville who was also fishing so we fished together for a bit. Caught a hardtail and cut it up for bait. Minutes before packing up to go in for dinner I notice a little tap on my rod, pick it up and can feel something small on there. Once the fish is landed I immediately think it's a little cat so I go to grab the pliers. Buddy walks over and informs me it's a cobia, maybe 10" long. Beautiful fish with vivid black and white running its length. 

Unfortunately didn't get a picture as the wife had taken in the bag with my cell phone, and the guy I was with told me they're sensitive to being out of water for even a short time so after removing the hook I got some water running through the gills and off he went to grow up and make some angler have a great day down the road. It was caught between first and second sand bars about where the break in the first bar starts. 

Last night I caught a few hardtails on a sabiki rig about 20 yards off the beach and used them to catch a couple bluefish until it got dark. 










Fun week overall. You locals are fortunate to have such great fishing in your neighborhoods. Until next time- cheers.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Nice report!


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah lots of sediment, grass, and garbage in the water here further west in perdido key and gulf shores. Glad you had fun with the lady fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you had fun and caught some fish. Hopefully the next time that you come back there will be some kind of edible fish running the beach.


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

I fished in Navarre and near Park east last week and it was not good at all. Throwing the cast net only come back 5 pounds heavier with the algae. The only place that was not so bad was Pickens on the outgoing tide.


----------

